# Huffy radio bike



## honda dream (Apr 1, 2022)

Huffy radio bike looking 2 good Wheels and tires


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 11, 2022)

Any luck finding needed parts for this bad boy? 😎  😎


----------



## honda dream (Apr 26, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Any luck finding needed parts for this bad boy? 😎  😎



not so much still looking


----------



## juvela (Apr 26, 2022)

-----

is the appendage visible a ferrite rod antenna?


-----


----------



## partsguy (May 11, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> is the appendage visible a ferrite rod antenna?
> 
> ...



Yes it is


----------



## partsguy (May 11, 2022)

I may have a rim for this, but you’ll need to source new spokes, nipples, and a correct New Departure coaster hub.


----------

